# Wife's has hidden our debt



## ohsobored (Mar 18, 2019)

I was suspicious of recent activities; seeming to be distant, not visiting me while I was out of town for work (gone for 6 months), not procuring the vehicle she was supposed to be getting during her separation from work. She hasn't worked at a taxable job in almost two years. I feared the worst; some type of recent or current PA and I thought she was setting me up for divorce and was going to take me to the cleaners. Keep in mind she has controlled our finances for the last 20 years (not really my choice but it was working). 

I went into semi investigative mode and I really didn't find evidence of an EA or PA but I did find a mass of Debt. 
I talked to a mutual friend to see if something was going on or if something was wrong, and she told me she had lent $5K to my wife, she didn't know what it was for but couldn't say no to her bestie. 
I was actually looking for some other financial documents when I found a lot of past due bills, CC debt of $6K, paperwork where our mortgage went 5 months past due, paperwork where we were supposed to refinance the mortgage but was still sealed. I confronted her about all of it and she had various excuses (like everything else) about the various bills. Then I dropped the bomb about the mortgage; her response was "I effed up". She lost her job and we got behind on the mortgage; she never told me about it. I asked "why didn't you tell me about the mortgage", she replied "I thought if you found out about the mortgage you would leave me" and "I didn't think you'd ever find out about it". I then asked about refinancing of the house, she said no, I never refinanced it. The thing is she told me she had refinanced, she even told me a percentage rate too. That makes two lies so far. I found out that the 5K borrowed from her friend was to catch the mortgage up. There was a personal loan for about 15K that she never did tell me what it was for. 

She also took $1700.00 from a envelope of mine that was previously discussed and agreed upon was for car repairs and didn't tell me about it until I confronted her about that too. She said she wasn't going to tell me about it; she was going to put the money back in hopes that I wouldn't ever notice it missing (it was to cover the cost of a PR (contract work) that hadn't come through yet but the bill needed to be paid). She still hasn't replaced the $1700.00.

Now that was all before reading several threads on here as to what peeps had recommended to do if your gut was telling you something was wrong.... Listen to the advice! Dig, research, investigate, and then Shut Up. I did not listen. I accused with no real evidence. Of course she denied everything that I accused her of but my gut is telling me otherwise.

Example; When I returned home from being out of town for work (I was gone for 6 months) I couldn't help but notice that my pistol wasn't where I had left it. I asked her and she said that "oh I moved it and I don't remember where I put it". I'd ask again; "oh I haven't had a chance to look for it". I'd ask about it, "oh I haven't found it yet". 5 months had passed since I returned home and I confronted her about it once again "your dad raised you better than to lose a pistol in the house, I know you know where that pistol is at, where is it at? She said she sold it. Lie number 3. She sold it to a "mutual friend", Why? "because we needed the money at the time". When did you sell it? "what does that matter" Did you at least discuss if I could buy it back when we got back on our feet from needing $350.00? "no".

This is where things take a turn for the worse (believe it or not). I sent a text to the guy she sold it to asking if he had it. He did not text me back, instead he responded to her. She told me that he said "if y'all are having problems then I'm not getting in the middle of it". I told her when he bought the pistol whether he wanted to or not he put himself in the middle of it. I have made several phone calls and texts with no response from him. He also was going through a difficult time in his marriage about this time last year, in July his mom went into hospice, and at the then end of August she passed. All while I was out of town for work.

Now for a back story; we grew apart about 10 years ago due to what I feel was disrespect to me. We constantly had overdue bills back then too plus there was use of toys in the bedroom that I was not part of. Again I felt disrespected because of that (might seem petty but I'm kinda old school). Then and like now I work 3 jobs, and then I was finishing up my degree plus going to a Tech school for my EMT. I started off tutoring this young lady and it was legit. I was too naïve to realize she was falling for me and in the end we technically had an EA; but that's it, *nothing* physical happened. 

We went through marriage counseling and I thought we had buried that hatchet. I did give her space as she requested, but come to find out it was too much space. She even spent the week of Thanksgiving overseas away from us because "a friend was getting married". She'd travel overseas with work a lot and I would only know the City. We had a young daughter at the time (she is now 11) and one time she became ill and needed medical attention. I ended up contacting her work in order to find out which Hotel she was staying at in order to contact her. I felt like a complete failure as a father and ever since then I repeatedly have to ask to get her travel itinerary (which was like pulling teeth). I assumed everything was better and that's just the way life was going to be.

Fast forward to now and I recently found 4 different Burner phone apps on her phone (we have Iphones) I don't and still don't even after asking have access to her phone. I found them by looking at the App store. And like a moron I asked about them and "they're not on my phone" "I never used them". Then later on she said they were for work because she was getting harassed (she never told me about when it was happening). 

THEN I found out from a mutual friend that back after my EA she was "talking with someone overseas" because "I shouldn't have done what I did" and that "I deserved it for doing what I did". That is tearing me apart, but I am collecting as much information as I can and haven't said a word about it because that would reveal my sources. 

I also feel in my gut that she has had several EA's or worse since the overseas beaux. But I have no proof yet, I am still trying to prove to myself that she has. I have not bought VAR's yet but I know I need to.

The day after admitting to lying about the pistol she asked if we could go to counseling. Instinctively I wanted to say no, because back then I asked to for us to go and she said no. But I feel it would be best for me to try counseling if for nothing else she cant avoid the questions or change the subject like she does when I try to talk to her about it now. To include showing me her separate Checking and Saving account that I didn't know about until recently. We have a joint Checking and Savings and I have a separate Savings but she has known about it since its inception. 

I forgot to mention earlier that before went to go work out of town there was another toy in the bedroom that was only getting used while I was not there, heck for all I know she was using it while I was there too but I certainly wasn't involved when it was being used. 

When I returned home from being out of town for work I grabbed what I thought was a phone charger and man what a surprise I found. The cord was plugged into a new toy in the bedroom. 
Plus the was a specific kind of ring too. None of which had been introduced ever nor had we ever used a ring in the past. Once again the new toy(s) were only being used while I was gone for work (I spend the night at my work at least once a week, sometimes twice a week). 

Of course I confronted her about them. My question was when did she ever realize that she liked having a ring used? 
I didn't get anything about the new toy but she did say she was trying to build up the courage to ask me about the ring. 
Her answer was to throw all of the toys away.

I asked about the ring and other toy when I confronted her about the bills and she said that when she bought the new toy that the ring was a free gift. It's possible but at this point I don't know because she has lied about much larger items. I even suspect her of self gratification on her part since the toys were thrown away but when I asked about that I get a blank stare. My question is "I can wait until I get home to be friendly, can you not wait? All I get is a blank stare... So once again I feel disrespected in the bedroom and certainly feel disrespected due to the financial infidelity along with the lying.

My apologies for such an extended post, any and all advice will be much appreciated.
Things I done so far; sought out an attorney, opened a new checking account and found out my credit "557".

In the mean time though her sister passed very unexpectedly and my wife is now trying to seek custody of her only niece (because the dad (her sister was never married) is not going to be a very fit father).

I am trying not to be the Douche of the Century but like I have told her repeatedly in the last 3 months *Perception is Reality*


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

ohsobored said:


> So I am trying not to be the Douche of the Century but like I have told her repeatedly in the last 3 months *Perception is Reality*


First of all, please go back and edit your post to make paragraphs. It is difficult to read as a big block of text.

In response to your comment above, what do you mean? Do you mean that you're trying not to be angry with her for lying, racking up debt, and selling your pistol? If so, why would you not want to be angry with her over all that? You should be livid and you should let her know you are livid and that she had better get a job and start to resolve the problems. You also need to take over all the finances and find out if she forged your name or any other sort of fraud in order to rack up all the debt.

I don't know how you can come back from all this. She seems to be a leach living off you and probably cheating on you as well. I say this from the perspective of a homemaker who hasn't brought in a dime in many years. I also handle all the finances, which is part of my duties in our manner of splitting up who does what. I take care of my husband and our family and he takes care of us. It's a mutually beneficial arrangement, but it doesn't sound mutually beneficial what's going on in your house. It looks like you're getting screwed.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

So i have to ask where did she spend the money on or perhaps who? i would definitely get a hold of a lawyer asap...and why is your wife not trying to find work?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Multiple very serious problems here. 

Hiding debt. 

Hiding what she did with a firearm. 

Her use of toys doesn't concern me (its pretty common), but your concern that the toys may have been used in conjunction with another partner is concerning.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

So basically neither of you know how to be a good spouse.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Ummmmm, I am a financial professional. None of what she has said adds up. Sorry. She has handled finances for years and now you find out she messed up? So I recommend full disclosure. There are funds going out for strange stuff, and there are things that are left unsaid. I smell more than financial infidelity. Get your house in order. Call your creditors, explain the situation. They have heard this before. If you cannot make your payments, then ask for a payment plan. Find, hire and LISTEN TO an accountant. We are invaluable in fixing this kind of situation.

Next, there are other statements you have made that are troubling, and I do believe that she has likely done something that she is not proud of. You need to know where a lot of your money went at the very least.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I suspect the money might have been sent overseas to support some gold digging bum. Yes she is somehow cheating or has cheated, has done a revenge affair. 
Her telling her friend that you deserve to be cheated on speaks volumes.


I would not worry about the sex toys as long as she is the only one using them. Many spouses left at home for extended periods needs some sort of relief. 
If it keeps her home and away from strange men....

.......................................................................................................

She also might be gambling it away. 

Is she using drugs? 

Is she supporting someone else's drug habit?

I assume the 'ring' is a penis ring. 
Who is wearing that?

I looked it up. It could be put on her vibrator?
And they are cheap, so they may have included it in something she bought.
She sounds hyper sexual, which would be great if you could trust her.

You need to pore over her credit card receipts and expenses going back a couple of years.
Does she have another checking account or credit card?

You need to hire a forensic accountant.

You need to monitor her phone and her apps.
Why did she lose her job.


Stop confronting her, play it cool and put your detective hat on. When you are gone for more than a week you will need to get someone to watch her.





[The Helmsman]- Lilith


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Polygraph to see if she has been unfaithful (4 burner phones, etc.) even thought you know the answer is yes. Your EA set off a tsunami of deceit. 

Would tax records show income and checks and credit card statements show out go? When you checked your credit balance, did you get printouts of expenditures and all accts and cards. If nothing shows, this type of discrepancy may indicate illegal spending--gambling, drugs, etc. Of course, she may be funding her boyfriend or paying a gigolo.

Cross post with SunCMars...

Taxman is your special friend...


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Ummmmm, I am a financial professional. None of what she has said adds up. Sorry. She has handled finances for years and now you find out she messed up? So I recommend full disclosure. There are funds going out for strange stuff, and there are things that are left unsaid. I smell more than financial infidelity. Get your house in order. Call your creditors, explain the situation. They have heard this before. If you cannot make your payments, then ask for a payment plan. Find, hire and LISTEN TO an accountant. We are invaluable in fixing this kind of situation.
> 
> Next, there are other statements you have made that are troubling, and I do believe that she has likely done something that she is not proud of. You need to know where a lot of your money went at the very least.


Investigate, investigate, investigate!


----------



## ohsobored (Mar 18, 2019)

CynthiaDe ; my apologies I was typing in a rant and reviewed for misspelling but not grammatical errors. I edited and attempted to inject paragraphs, lol.

Trying not to be a douche by leaving her just after her sister died.

Lostinthought61 ; that's what the lawyer wanted to know- is she on drugs, does she have a gambling problem, where is the money going? I don't know because she has been running the finances through the years. I have opened a new checking account and will be changing the direct deposit info this week. for all three jobs.

uhtred - agreed we definitely have our problems.

personofinterest - no not really, but I like to think that I learned and I am not going to stray off course this time.


----------



## ohsobored (Mar 18, 2019)

SunCMars - The first toy was bought when I was in Iraq, but then I joined in on the fun. But the later on it was strictly solo flights. The second toy was bought while in Kuwait, I never got to join in on that fun. the third while I was gone for six months, and again I never got to join in on the fun but I could tell it was still getting used.

as far as what the money was going to see post #10 

OHH! Someone else's drug habit hadn't thought about that one.

Yes that kind of ring, I certainly never wore it.

Id love to monitor the phone if she would give me access to it

Her business was losing money she was the least profitable of the owners

Yes I need to stop confronting her and Investigate Investigate Investigate then shut up


----------



## ohsobored (Mar 18, 2019)

UPDATE - 

I just got off of the phone with the Mutual Friend that she said she sold the pistol to.

She did not sell it to him

She sent him a text asking to cover for her, he called her and said that's not going to work he will call me and ask about it. She said no he won't. He then said he did ask her what did she do with it, he said she said she did sell it but did not say whom she sold it to.

I believe him, as I have already caught her in lies.


----------



## ohsobored (Mar 18, 2019)

We go to out first Therapy session tomorrow and I don't know that I can keep the lid on the pistol lies.


----------



## ohsobored (Mar 18, 2019)

Lostinthought61 - she recently got a contract to take care of a company's social media and in the mean time she had been making quilts and making garment bags to cover the cost of our daughters extracurricular activities (cheer).


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Ohsobored. You had better secure as many records as you can. Search your home for every type of statement known to mankind. If they have been shredded as I suspect most have, go through her purse. Either take a picture of each card, or just take the cards. Contact each of them and get records going back for 3 months. It is good practice to do this in small bites. There is a lot of data that you need to review. You are, the only depositor on your account. You need to know if there are any linked accounts. If there is a checking account, get statements going back 3 months, you will want to see the cancelled checks. What I am recommending is apprehension of every financial record. My experience with this is that if she is as deep as I suspect, there are accounts everywhere. She seems to have played quite a financial game here. ALSO BIG STEP-contact every financial reporting agency in your state; Equifax, TRW etc etc. You need to know your credit score, and what effect she has had on it. As I said before, you will need a good overview of the devastation. Talk to a lawyer specificallly to address debt severance during divorce. Credit and debt vary from state to state. I can only give you generalities. You may need someone from my profession, and or a credit counselor (many are free of charge). Good luck. If I can point you in any directions, feel free to PM.


----------



## ohsobored (Mar 18, 2019)

Another item that I need to address I to revoke the Power of Attorney she has on me and that has been valid since I went to Iraq in 2005. I assume this can be done with a simple print out that I sign revoking it?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Take the POA to the bank and get her off as many accounts as you can. I am of the opinion that she is out of control, and is likely acting out as her world is about to be blown up. At this point the financial infidelity is so blatant, that you need to step into each account, inclusive of those that she is sole signatory. See a lawyer immediately to get your rights. Tell your wife that you will need access to these accounts, and if she denies that, please have the lawyer draw up an agreement for debt service that will outline your responsibilities going forward. You are really unprotected in this, and she has heaped liability after liability on you. This requires legal representation so that the debt can be adequately attributed, let alone that I feel that there is sufficient evidence of an EA, if not a PA. All of this combined, is a formula for divorce, I am sorry to say.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Follow all of Taxman's advice!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Brother, 

I'm going to verbalize what you already know, and others can already see.

If 2/3 of all the dishonesty exhibited by her from your info, pick any 4 or 5 things, and those nail down that:

1. Your W has cheated and likely still cheating on you, and has been for many years

2. She is a harmful habitual liar, lying anytime a fabrication can get her out of a current challenge from you in the problem of the day.

3. She has no respect for you at all, exhibiting this in every one of her descriptions (pick any one of the multiple).

Any couple of the deceptions is a red flag she would leave you if she could but doesn't have the finances, or another revolving ATM.

I say this not to be hurtful but hopefully to wake you up from the reveries in your mind.

Based on your story, even if half true, you have to see that tragically that every step of the marriage she has been a lying, cheating, adulterous spouse. 

Traveling with business but will only tell her husband what city she's going to? Not hotel, emergency ph number contact, etc.?
Not telling H and making out that H is a butt for asking?

There's no world in which that is normal behavior. None. Zero. 

C*c$ rings at your home? Immediate throwing away of all "toys" when asked about, and tells you you're nuts, even for asking about?

Selling your gun, no moving it but forgot where, no sold it, texting another for cover, and similar lies?

Buddy, not to be harsh, but this story is the most descriptive of all things a horrible W would do to a H that just keeps believing her no matter what, because she can.

Wake up. Talk to a lawyer. 

Separate your finances.

Get STD tested.

Force her to leave, not you.

No chance she'll ever be trustworthy. 

One day she'll do irreparable harm emotionally to your daughter, you, and may physically cause health issues from disease or stress you'll never recover from.

Best of luck


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, this woman is a complete trainwreck and is destroying everything you worked for. The amount of betrayal is staggering, and she should not be rewarded with getting to keep you as her husband.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

So there is a pistol floating around out there and you have no idea who has it and what is being done with it.

I gather it's still registered to you.

That should scare the crap out of you.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Malaise said:


> So there is a pistol floating around out there and you have no idea who has it and what is being done with it.
> 
> I gather it's still registered to you.
> 
> That should scare the crap out of you.


Probably should report it as stolen, because pretty much that's what has happened.


----------



## ohsobored (Mar 18, 2019)

When I finish typing this I am headed to the Local PD in order to report it Stolen; then headed to our 1st "therapy" session


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Honestly there are so many layers to this grand illusion that anything can happen. I believe that there are so many bad acts here, that this house of cards will fall on her at a moments notice. Prepare for this quietly, as you do not want to tip your hand. When this all comes down on her, and she asks for your support, which she will, let her know that you are partially the author of her demise. That should be the wake up call, and reality will hit her between the eyes.


----------



## ohsobored (Mar 18, 2019)

UPDATE:
Therapy IMO was a waste of time, as opposed to dealing with her lying and deceitfulness he was more concerned that we discuss our finances.
I've tried she won't. It's basically my fault because I haven't ask to see her phone, I had the option to remember her phone pass code but I chose not to remember it. 

I asked and was granted facial recognition on her phone, I then asked for it back so I could look at few things. She demanded that she be able to look through my phone, I quickly handed it over and said I'm not hiding anything, here you go. She said well my battery is about to die so you'll need to do it later. I said no problem it will only take a minute.

Very quickly I found where she had sent a text at almost midnight to the mutual friend that she told me bought the gun from her. That was the only text, she deleted all of the previous messages. I asked what she was hiding, she said nothing. I knew that was a lie because our mutual friend told me that she sent him a text asking him to cover for her because she told me that she sold the gun to him. He also told me that she never asked him to buy the gun.

Yesterday she called him and he told her that we had talked and that he told me that he did not have the pistol.

When I got home yesterday she finally admitted that she did not sell it to him and that she pawned it, she also said she tried to buy it back but it was gone.

She also admitted to have an revenge EA 2010-2011 time frame with a previous Co-worker and that although that has stopped they are still in contact. I asked if it ever turned physical and she admitted that they kissed. She said that it felt wrong when they kissed and that the EA ended shortly after that.

She claims no other EA or PA has happened

I called the Pawn shop and they told me yes she turned the gun in and it left on 2017. I said that's not possible it was in my possession in 2018?!? Their records are not wrong they don't make mistakes like that when dealing with Firearms. Even if it was the wrong year it still does not add up as the month time frame is off too.

I have contacted the local PD with the serial # that I obtained from the Pawn shop.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Ah yes, the old "we only kissed" cheater reveal.. that means sex. Or oral, at the least. 

Your wife is despicable. I hope you are planning to get out.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm so sorry about all this. Good grief!

Have you removed all access to finances from her?

Some very disturbing things are going on, and I suspect she has already partially scrubbed her phone. Affair, addiction, even blackmail?
Ugh


----------



## ohsobored (Mar 18, 2019)

UPDATE-

I went by the Pawn Shop and the gentleman was incredibly helpful. He showed me a of her picture that was date stamped 01-25-2017. He then showed me where it was written in his books of the date of when she pawned it (01-25-2017). I also saw that someone purchased it legally from the Pawn Shop for $150.00 on 06-22-2017. So that gun is gone forever, I never even fired it. In the meantime I realized that I found one more lie because she told me that she sold it for $350.00.

I then went to our bank and had them print out our joint checking and savings from the 2014. I crunched the numbers from the statement and she transferred over $40,000.00 into her account from our joint account. But, she did deposit around $11,000.00 into our joint account from her account. But, it was totally erratic.

When I left for work Friday morning I said asked "will you please go to the bank and have them print out the last five years on your account. If you don't I will see a Lawyer next week while and have a Judge make you give me access to the statements".

I woke up early Friday morning and wanted to grab her phone but I did not, instead I went to work early and started sorting through our Joint statements.

She finally emailed her statements to me Saturday night, I am still trying to make sense of it.

Like usual I woke up around 4am Saturday morning and could not go back to sleep. I decided to grab her phone and go through it. I was only able to thanks to the things I learned from this site. I was floored. I found three different men that she was sexting. The most recent was October of this past year; I have checked the dates and times, she was sexting while I was asleep next her. She also did a video chat session with him while I was at work. One of the men she was talking to was whom she admitted to having an EA back in 2010-2011. There were lots of I love you's, I miss you's, kiss emojis, kissy face emojis, heart emojis and swirling heart emojis. I even found where on 08-25-204 he asked "who's room?" and she replied "probably yours", "what's your room number" he then said "555". Later I found where he said on 11-05-2016 "I'm tired and hot! with a heart emoji" she replied "I bet you might be a little hot later too with wink face emoji". On an app I found where they were talking Summer of 2018 too.

The last guy is the one that is crushing me. With a nick name of "SnuggleBunny" I saw where they tried several times since 2014 to hook up while she was traveling for work to what I assume is where he lives. Then out of nowhere the texts went to where they were talking about how they had hooked up and what it was like, and even discussed where she was getting lucky traveling in other cities (admitted at to at least two hook ups). It looks as if they haven't had contact via text since late 2017.

I was literally shaking with emotions, the only thing I could do was go to work. But before I left I had to put her phone back, I fumbled with it on the night stand and woke her up. She asked "What are you doing?!?" I replied" I'm putting your phone back, I was trying to find that email in order to email it to myself, because at this point I don't think you have that email". She asked did you find it? I said no I guess I'm not that smart when it comes to phones. Then I left for work.

PLOT TWIST-
While she was packing Sunday for Work Travel this week I was going over her account statements, she ended up getting incredibly upset and saying she is not who she is and hasn't been for years, she just wants to feel normal again. ( she lost her sister unexpectedly and is seeking counseling for it) I said I know your not the woman I love and that's why I have been asking so many questions because I feel your not the same and that your still hiding something. She swore she wasn't hiding anything, so I asked to see her phone.

I was able to maneuver it around to make it look like I had just found the three different guys she was talking to. I asked about each of them as I came across them (the same order as mentioned above). When I got to the third guy I saw where she asked him "do you want me to come down to the marina and suck your *[email protected]& until you come?". I stated that out loud and then she immediately snatched her phone from my hand and started to delete.

I was able to get her phone later on too but she had deleted all previous conversations with them. She even removed the snugglebunny nickname. What is so bad is she showed me where to put in her nickname on my phone earlier that morning.

What I haven't said so far is that I took pictures of her phone for 40 minutes prior to putting it back. I have gone back and read ALL of them several times. It is so heartbreaking even if it did occur three years ago.

I am scheduled to see a lawyer on Friday and once I receive their counseling I will try to make some decisions from there. For now I have to think of my daughter and keep my head on straight.

In short my wife knows that I know about the sexting but she does not know that I know about the hook ups. She is definitely in recovery mode now making me aware of her every move while traveling this week.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, that is quite the update, I am so sorry you are going through this. You did GREAT though getting info from her phone and taking the pics of the messages. You have been very smart getting the statements and getting to the truths there as well. All around well done. I know this sucks and will not be easy going forward, but I am wishing strength for you.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm so sorry this has happened to you. You have a done a good job of uncovering the truth and seeking to do what is best for you and your child. It's very difficult to face a spouse's infidelity, even when you plan to divorce. Keep moving forward and you'll get through this.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Honestly, what is there to decide... 

FILE FOR DIVORCE NOW...


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

OP I am so sorry.....this is just horrible.

This wasn't a lapse; deception is her lifestyle. I don't think there's anything to save.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

so instead of confessing she rips the phone from your hands and deletes them...no explanation ? ask her if she is willing to take a polygraph.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

Does she have the legal right to sell a firearm registered to you?


----------

